# Weird ammo



## Asgardian (Jan 28, 2013)

Have you guys ever experimented with using out of the box and unorthodox objects as ammo?

Normally I use nuts, acorns, steel shot, stones or marbles but some of my others have included paint balls, hex nuts, clay balls, paper wads, gum balls, rubber balls, thumb tacks, milk duds and tide pods.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i have used red hots and other round candies,hex nuts and double hex nuts[JB weld ] river stones,bicycle wheel bearings [the cone ones] and i once tried shooting the heads of darts,iDo Not recomend the last one ,i have seen folks on here shooting Pana darts out of slings


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I shot a green olive at a squirrel. worked better than I expected.

Unpitted...


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Gobstoppers.

I buy 'em at the dollar store and shoot them in what you might call 'sensitive areas', where you might do damage with something more lethal. They make a little explosion on hard surfaces and can leave a mark. They're round, nice size and fun to shoot. I also use them to keep pest animals out of the yard. Dgui turned me on to them several years ago.


----------



## Asgardian (Jan 28, 2013)

skarrd said:


> i have used red hots and other round candies,hex nuts and double hex nuts[JB weld ] river stones,bicycle wheel bearings [the cone ones] and i once tried shooting the heads of darts,iDo Not recomend the last one ,i have seen folks on here shooting Pana darts out of slings


I know the feeling, when I was a teenager I tried firing a pencil from my slingshot. Wound up with a pencil tip stuck in my thumb. I had a scar for years lmao.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Yeah ive shot most of those you listed, minus the tide pods. Acorns, hex nuts, and hard candy are some of my favorite "non-traditional" ammo.


----------



## Asgardian (Jan 28, 2013)

SLINGDUDE said:


> Yeah ive shot most of those you listed, minus the tide pods. Acorns, hex nuts, and hard candy are some of my favorite "non-traditional" ammo.


Tide pods cause a big mess when you fire them. They don't explode in the pouch but when they strike a hard surface SPLAT.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Yes indeed, I have used 3/4" jawbreakers with great success. I use a bit bigger than normal pouch and 1842 or 1745 looped tubes. They hit like a ton of bricks and really knock Starlings for a loop. That big surface area causes lots of blunt trauma for sure !

wll


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I had a bunch of air gun darts that I would shoot at my dart board. I got to playing 301 DI/DO.


----------



## Asgardian (Jan 28, 2013)

Now that I think about it I can add to the list: chalk chunks, brussell sprouts, tums, and those chalky Valentines day candies.


----------



## 8rnw8 (Jan 5, 2020)

Gummy bears and mini marshmallows.

Hadn't thought of those chalk valentines hearts. Actually won't mind getting those, or malt balls, now that I can think of them as free biodegradable ammo rather than terrible food.


----------



## Catapults and Carving (Jan 6, 2020)

Watched a video of a guy use chickpea's the other day, looked like it worked quite well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

If your pouch is large enough, and you're using a so-called "hammer grip" slingshot (safer), two or three hex nuts tied together make for a nice set of "bolas" for very effective results - see my video on the subject here:


----------



## Asgardian (Jan 28, 2013)

8rnw8 said:


> Gummy bears and mini marshmallows.
> 
> Hadn't thought of those chalk valentines hearts. Actually won't mind getting those, or malt balls, now that I can think of them as free biodegradable ammo rather than terrible food.


Wait those are biodegradable? I won't lie I shot them around in the middle of malls and indoor places as a kid because I was a punk and they shattered on impact. If they're biodegradable though even better the reason!


----------



## Asgardian (Jan 28, 2013)

Catapult Carl said:


> Watched a video of a guy use chickpea's the other day, looked like it worked quite well
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I feel like those would crush pretty easily in the pouch, I eat chickpeas anyways haha


----------



## Asgardian (Jan 28, 2013)

Pebble Shooter said:


> If your pouch is large enough, and you're using a so-called "hammer grip" slingshot (safer), two or three hex nuts tied together make for a nice set of "bolas" for very effective results - see my video on the subject here:


That looks so dangerous yet so damn cool I wanna try it!!


----------



## 8rnw8 (Jan 5, 2020)

Well, now I need to make some bolas.

It's like those old school rigging clearing cannon shots.

*buys cheap frigate model sets to set up down range and prepares for a life of piracy


----------



## 8rnw8 (Jan 5, 2020)

TheAsgardian said:


> 8rnw8 said:
> 
> 
> > Gummy bears and mini marshmallows.
> ...


You, sir, have lived.

It's actually amazing to me that slingshots didn't factor more in my youth than they did. I had a few years where I loved my wrist rocket, but I fell away from it when I got older. Now slingshots consume my thoughts. Lol.


----------



## Catapults and Carving (Jan 6, 2020)

TheAsgardian said:


> Catapult Carl said:
> 
> 
> > Watched a video of a guy use chickpea's the other day, looked like it worked quite well
> ...


He shot it at a can, it penetrated the can, he got it back out and it was still intact

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asgardian (Jan 28, 2013)

8rnw8 said:


> You, sir, have lived.
> 
> It's actually amazing to me that slingshots didn't factor more in my youth than they did. I had a few years where I loved my wrist rocket, but I fell away from it when I got older. Now slingshots consume my thoughts. Lol.


I made them towards the end of high school, so if I had one or two to sell I'd carry it a bit to make sure that it worked properly. Lead me into a lot of hijinks, anything that could fit in the pouch got shot lol


----------



## Asgardian (Jan 28, 2013)

Catapult Carl said:


> TheAsgardian said:
> 
> 
> > Catapult Carl said:
> ...


Was it frozen? Normally I can press a chickpea into paste with little effort


----------



## Catapults and Carving (Jan 6, 2020)

TheAsgardian said:


> Catapult Carl said:
> 
> 
> > TheAsgardian said:
> ...







Can't remember if he said if they where frozen, but there's the link to the one I watched

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

you can buy them dried.


----------



## Grumblecakes (Jan 13, 2020)

Cartridge primers of varying sizes. Shotgun primers make a huge pop when they strike a hard surface, but they don't always go off. I find the large rifle primers to reliably ignite when shot against a brick wall and they make a substantial pop.


----------



## Asgardian (Jan 28, 2013)

flipgun said:


> you can buy them dried.


Honestly I'm not particularly interested in firing food I enjoy. Its one thing crappy candy that I don't eat but I personally enjoy chickpeas too much to fire them as ammunition


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I use these when I really want to destroy the can lol. These are lead but I have some in steel that are fun too.  These are 1/4 oz sinkers for fishing.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I know for a fact that a Jelly Belly Jellybean will dent a car door. I heard it from a friend who knew this other guy that had a second cousin that was into slingshots.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Catapults and Carving (Jan 6, 2020)

MojaveMoonshineMo said:


> I know for a fact that a Jelly Belly Jellybean will dent a car door. I heard it from a friend who knew this other guy that had a second cousin that was into slingshots.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Haha haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Have used the lightweight red berries off the Nandina bush in a BB shooter.

They make a nice red juice mark you can see when they hit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

*Oh yes, I have been shooting rubber-balls and marbles for along time and hex-nuts combined with a bolt and washer that Joerge Sprave calls boncrushers.*





  








Toy Rubber Ball




__
crypter27


__
Dec 1, 2014











  








Bowl Of Rubber Balls




__
crypter27


__
Dec 1, 2014


----------



## Asgardian (Jan 28, 2013)

crypter27 said:


> * and hex-nuts combined with a bolt and washer that Joerge Sprave calls boncrushers.*


Holy crap those sound lethal!


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Asgardian said:


> crypter27 said:
> 
> 
> > * and hex-nuts combined with a bolt and washer that Joerge Sprave calls boncrushers.*
> ...


*That's a possibility bro! :rolling:** ** *


----------



## JaxBaron (Feb 14, 2020)

Nothing crazy. Acorns, dried peas, candy, hex nuts, small BBs


----------



## Asgardian (Jan 28, 2013)

Soooo is anybody else thinking about filling up a bunch of pouches with all this various ammunition? Or is that just me hahah


----------



## AlDermietzel (Apr 26, 2019)

Cod liver oil capsules, they're like smelly paintballs 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asgardian (Jan 28, 2013)

AlDermietzel said:


> Cod liver oil capsules, they're like smelly paintballs
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


They probably don't bust in the pouch as easily huh


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Course sand in a cupped pouch will take out a swarm of flying meanies if ya ever have the need.


----------



## Asgardian (Jan 28, 2013)

treeman said:


> Course sand in a cupped pouch will take out a swarm of flying meanies if ya ever have the need.


Ooh thats actually not a bad idea! How would you go about making a cupped pouch?


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

dried chick peas are good.(tho a waste) dried peas (often break into two/split)

get this SOYA BEANS. about 10mm. light ish.dont split like peas. big bag =cheap.1000s for a cupla bucks. and biodegradable. also very round.

might even grow.lol


----------



## Asgardian (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh now that I think about it a few Halloweens back I shot candy corn...so yeah pretty much anything that can fit in a pouch gets launched


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Buzzers, wizzers, crappers, and crunchers! I've honestly only have shot two of them so far. One of them dropped like a knuckle ball, the other straight enough to make me believe. Whenever I have some extra bit of Epoxy or JB Weld I'll make a couple in case of a Zombie Attack or what have you.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Asgardian (Jan 28, 2013)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Buzzers, wizzers, crappers, and crunchers! I've honestly only have shot two of them so far. One of them dropped like a knuckle ball, the other straight enough to make me believe. Whenever I have some extra bit of Epoxy or JB Weld I'll make a couple in case of a Zombie Attack or what have you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those steel shot balls or those weird things that you throw in the air and they make that buzzy noise?


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Asgardian said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> > Buzzers, wizzers, crappers, and crunchers! I've honestly only have shot two of them so far. One of them dropped like a knuckle ball, the other straight enough to make me believe. Whenever I have some extra bit of Epoxy or JB Weld I'll make a couple in case of a Zombie Attack or what have you.
> ...


3/8" Steel Bearings, basic sling ammo. The noise is a series miniature sonic explosions from the numerous uneven surfaces flying through the surface atmosphere. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

